# How well would you know your partner's body?



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 22, 2015)

There was a buzzfeed article that had to do with how well you knew your partner based on their physical traits while blindfolded.

Fat, because of what it is, is so highly unique. Do you think you'd be able to tell your partners...belly? Thighs? Butt? Love handles, etc? Why/how?

Ill post my response tomorrow - but i wanted to pose the question before i forgot!


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't answer because I don't have a partner but I just wanted to say that this is a really interesting idea!


----------



## lille (Jul 23, 2015)

Probably not, partly because we've been long distance so I go months without physically being with him and because my spacial awareness in general is absolutely awful.


----------



## Tad (Jul 23, 2015)

I would like to say "Of course I know her body like the back of my hand, no problem!"

.... but occasionally in the middle of the night I've reached over to her blindly, not knowing in what position she is sleeping or how we are positioned relative to each other, felt something soft, and honestly not been sure what I was touching. A little more feeling around and I can generally tell, as contours/sizes/etc are different for different parts, but with just one light touch? Not as perfect knowledge as I would have thought.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 23, 2015)

To be honest, I don't think I would be able to. That being said I don't think many can. Most of us lucky enough to have sight depend so much on it that we really don't develop too many of the other senses. (unless you are a foodie.) 

I would assume blind people would have more of an advantage to be able to tell there partner by touch.


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 23, 2015)

I know my lover like the back of my hand. Of course my only lover recently is the front of my hand.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd like to say that I'd totally know, but I think a light pat wouldn't be sufficient. A more groping or sweeping touch...maybe. I totally get what you mean Tad - and it both made me laugh and made me feel giddy because that feeling of 'ooh, soft...what is it?' kind of reminds me of his size and substance.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 24, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> I know my lover like the back of my hand. Of course my only lover recently is the front of my hand.


 
You are a trip...


----------



## TriedForSize (Jul 26, 2015)

I think I would be able to tell, though I doubt she will agree to let me put that to the test


----------

